# Roasted Vegetable Pasta



## kitchenelf (Feb 26, 2002)

I made this last night and it was so good.  I forget how good roasted vegetables are.

Broccoli - cut in 2"-3" "trees" (no big stems)
mushrooms, button or portabella
  if using portabella scrape out underside and slice
carrots - cut in 2" pieces
turnips - cut in smaller 1" pieces
onions - cut in 1/2" wedges (or shallots - my favorite)

Once in a single layer in the pan sprinkle on some kosher salt and drizzle with olive oil.  I just roasted everything in a 425° oven until brown and carmelized.  I put each veggie in a different pan because of varying roasting times.  It was just easier for me that way.  About halfway through cooking, when I noticed the bottom side browning, I did turn everything over.

I made some penne.  I tossed veggies in with pasta, added a little more olive oil to coat pasta, tossed with a little more kosher salt and a little garlic powder (I was out of garlic so had to do the powder).  Some of the sweeter herbs like basil would have been good in there too but I didn't have any.

It made a great meal and the olive oil is so much better for you than butter.  You could always throw in some diced grilled chicken if you wanted to.


----------



## kitchenelf (Feb 26, 2002)

Well, I had some of this for lunch too and I added a dollop of pesto when I heated it - YUM.


----------



## matias (Apr 11, 2002)

*guess what i am doing for dinner tonite?*

Thanks, kitchenelf, your recipe sounds delicious.  WIll try it tonite.

I am trying to find healthy eating recipes but my problem is that I have a hard time liking things that do not have fat in them;  but this sounds great.

Please send more recipes like this.  I love PASTA!


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 11, 2002)

Hi Matias,

The veggies were PACKED with flavor!!!!  

SALMON W/AVOCADO SALSA

They say now that we should eat salmon once a week to benefit from it.  And, as we know avocados are good for  us too!!!!  I like to pan sautee my salmon in a little olive oil on high heat to sear both sides, then finish in oven.

Make some Guacamole but leave the avocados really chunky.

Place a mound of mesclun lettuce that has been tossed with some balsamic vinegar and a little olive oil.  Place salmon on top of that and then spoon some guacamole on top of salmon.  Great meal/salad combination.


TUNA W/BLACK BEAN COULIS TOPPED WITH SALSA

Grill tuna your favorite way - I like mine medium rare.

Cook some black beans with all those good black bean flavorings i.e., a couple dried chili peppers, some carrots, shallots, cilantro, cumin, lots of lime juice...

Make some salsa - tomatoes, fresh cilantro, red or spring onion, lime juice, jalapeno, salt and pepper.

Mix some low fat or no fat sour cream with some buttermilk to thin and add lots of minced then smooshed garlic.  Put this in a squeeze bottle.

1.  Puree some of the black beans and ladle on bottom of plate to completely cover bottom.  

2.  Place tuna in middle of plate.

3.  Mound some fresh salsa on tuna so it cascades down the side.

4.  Take squeeze bottle and scribble sour cream mixture on top.

See how you like these!!  I'm listening to Diana Krall right now, deciding what it is telling me to cook!!!!!! - me thinks a picnic with finger foods in front of the fireplace!


----------



## maws (Apr 21, 2002)

*delicious roast veggies*

Dear Kichenelf: Love your recipe for roasted vegetables and pasta. I do roasted vegetables all the time, but have found that I use far less olive oil if it is sprayed on - from a can or your own spray bottle fille with your favourite olive oil. A sprinkling of balsamic vinegar when it is done brightens up the flavour.

Stay well and healthy - Maws


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 22, 2002)

hi there maws!!!

I LOVE balsamic vinegar.  Thanks for the tip.  Glad to have you here at discusscooking!!!!


----------



## maws (Apr 22, 2002)

Dear kitchenelf - I really feel welcome already. My previous posting was supposed to be added to the thread you had started, but I hit the wrong button and started a new thread.
In any case, I'm one of those we all know so well - love cooking and eating, and struggle to lose weight. It also seems impossible to follow a strict diet, so I try to eat healthily, less and still interestingly. My weakness, however, is chocolate - a taste I only required in my "middle years".
The roast veggies are even better with rosemary sprinkled liberally over them before they are baked.
Kindest. maws.


----------



## Andy R (Apr 22, 2002)

Hi Maws!

I've now merged you thread with the original one  

Don't worry - everyone makes mistakes when they first join  

Happy chatting...

Choo


----------



## Norma (Apr 22, 2002)

*roasted veggies*

This sounds so yummy! I'll have to try it soon. I'm just now introducing the "slimming" hubby to veggies other than FRIED OKRA! We're up to steamed broccoli/water chestnuts/carrots so far!! LOL!


----------



## kitchenelf (Apr 22, 2002)

Norma,

Roasted turnips are "to die for".  You just can't believe how wonderful!!


----------



## Finally (May 21, 2002)

*Roasted Turnips*

Kitchen Elfe:
Did try them, yes they are good. Did them with a dip in Lemon Juice prior to roasting - have to keep the visible fat out of the way for a while, and they are even good with lunch - cool - the next day.
Thanks for the idea.
have even added Carrots to the roasting, they work well too, same lemon bath thing.
Roasting them in the toaster oven . . .

Finally,
David


----------



## kitchenelf (May 22, 2002)

Hi Finally,

I'll have to try the lemon juice too - it sounds like the perfect way to brighten them up.  Good to see you back!!


----------

